# Fry vid



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is another fry vid. We have a collection now....need to put them in the vids section






a male guarding the nest just after breeding.


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Too cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

